# The Lawyer and The *******



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

A lawyer and a ******* are sitting next to each other on a long flight.
The lawyer is thinking that ******** are so dumb that
he could get one over on them easy...
So the lawyer asks if the ******* would like to play a fun game. The ******* is tired and just wants to take a nap, so he politely declines and tries to catch a few winks.
The lawyer persists, that the game is a lot of fun. 'I ask you a question, and if you don't know the answer, you pay me only $5 you ask me one, and if I don't know the answer, I will pay you $500.

This catches the *******'s attention and to keep the lawyer quiet, agrees to play the game.

The lawyer asks the first question. 'What's the distance from the Earth to the moon?' The ******* doesn't say a word, reaches in his pocket pulls out a five-dollar bill, and hands it to the lawyer.

Now, it's the *******'s turn. He asks the lawyer, 'What goes up a hill with three legs, and comes down with four?'

The lawyer uses his laptop, searches all references. He uses the airphone; he searches the Net and even the Library of Congress.. He sends e-mails to all the smart friends he knows, all to no avail.

After one hour of searching he finally gives up. He wakes up the ******* and hands him $500.
The ******* pockets the $500 goes right back to sleep.
The lawyer is going nuts not knowing the answer. He wakes the ******* up and asks, 'Well, so what goes up a hill with three legs and comes down with four?'
The ******* reaches in his pocket, hands the lawyer $5 and goes back to sleep.

Stephanie


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is a good one. ******** aint so dumb after all. lol


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

HA HA HA!! Thats right!! Enjoyed that! Thanks.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

lmao.... ahahhha good one!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LOL Nice!..


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

bwhahahahhahaha nice one!!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

lol...don't underestimate the power of a hustlin' *******....great one.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That's right! Now I gotta figure out what to spend this $490.00 on.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Great joke, I sent it to my boss, and he called me and asked why I sent to him (thinking I was referring to him as a *******) and I told him, because it's funny. He then proceeds to ask me, "So what was the answer to the question?" I told him, damn, I guess you're actually the lawyer....


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

^^^ That's as funny as the joke!


----------



## thesainttc (Feb 8, 2009)

hahaaa thats awsome.. thanks for sharing


----------

